# Tuesday night Yoga class



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2016)

Joining a beginners yoga class tonight at my new gym.  I tried yoga a while back, but never kept up with it long enough to know if it was beneficial.   I'm looking to gain flexibility and to improve my balance, which sadly is not what it used to be.  Anyone else do yoga?  and what have you been able to get from it..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

I've tried yoga videos but gave up as you really need a good teacher who can check your postures. Yoga classes on my area are in the evening and I don't fancy 20 miles round trip after dinner. I would do a daytime class if they get one. I am flexible and do a lot of stretching anyway but my balance isn't great.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

Yoga is very popular around here. Just around the block are three different studios. I tried an adult school yoga class and it just wasn't for me. I get peace and relaxation by walking several miles...I don't want to focus on my breathing, the noises in my head are too loud


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2016)

Note to self....   Never take another yoga class immediately after eating dinner.. not a good idea.  All the good classes for seniors are in the morning...and I work.  guess they don't think we oldies have to work..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

Yea, yoga, tai chi, massages, any kind of exercise is best on a mostly empty stomach!  BTDT.  You just need to hurry up and retire and join those of us who are FREE!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2016)

Ugh..... it was horrible.. I was so nauseous from the "downward dogs"..... and felt like "upward puke" was just about inevitable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Ugh..... it was horrible.. I was so nauseous from the "downward dogs"..... and felt like "upward puke" was just about inevitable.



The class in town here is at 7:30, so I won't go.  A morning class would be great, but this is 'hicksville' so not a lot of options.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 13, 2016)

I used to do a lot of yoga when I was younger and never had any unpleasant experiences.  I think it would be hard to start up again now at my age in a regular yoga class, I'd have to take a very very beginner class for seniors to get stretched very gently and gradually.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes.. this was a beginners class and was very gentle..  but I had trouble with the balance poses... I enjoyed the stretching and proceeded at my own level.   the instructor showed both the gentle stretch and the more advanced..  It was just the full stomach that was my problem.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 13, 2016)

Ahhh, totally understand.  Best to eat after yoga.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd suggest something easy to digest beforehand like a smoothie. I was considering tai chi. Yoga just hurts...when I sit for more than a few minutes there is audible joint cracks when I stand up..." Oil can!!!!"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 14, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'd suggest something easy to digest beforehand like a smoothie. I was considering tai chi. Yoga just hurts...when I sit for more than a few minutes there is audible joint cracks when I stand up..." Oil can!!!!"



Thanks Fur..... I'm going to try that.


----------



## Debby (Jul 15, 2016)

Until we moved I did yoga two or three times a week and really enjoyed it, but since we've moved, I just can't seem to get at it regularly.  Part of the problem is I don't have my own room to do it now and I don't like kicking Don out of the other room (good excuse huh? 'cause I'm just so considerate!)  Not that I'm not saying every other day, I've gotta do yoga today......tomorrow for sure.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 15, 2016)

I enjoyed yoga in the 70s, and in more recent times, while I _was_ retired.   I would go nowadays, but I only have one weekday off, Friday, which is cool- at least I get to go to Silver sneakers at the gym.      You could watch Happy Chair Yoga, with Sarah Star, and join in right in your living room.


----------

